# Trading U.S. CFDs and Options



## winsonlee (25 August 2008)

Do you know of any stock broking company that provides CFD and options service for US shares? 

I was looking at CMCmarkets and I read online apparently that options is only available through phone trading. Is this true  ?

Do you know of any company that I can trade CFD and options online ?


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (25 August 2008)

You should do a search there is plenty of stuff....all this has been mentioned and asked before

Since im too lazy to search it:

US dont have CFD's, although they do have some single stock futures or certain shares- Interactive Brokers provides this

US Options...in my opinion from most favourable is as follows:
1) thinkorswim
2) Interactive Brokers
3) OptionsXpress

All a good, especially the first two 
Good luck


----------



## kam75 (9 September 2008)

winsonlee said:


> Do you know of any stock broking company that provides CFD and options service for US shares?
> 
> I was looking at CMCmarkets and I read online apparently that options is only available through phone trading. Is this true  ?
> 
> Do you know of any company that I can trade CFD and options online ?




I'm assuming you want to use the option as a stoploss on your CFD trades?  I trade CFDs on the US markets via MF Global but they don't do options.  Trade US options on the occasion with OptionsXpress but they don't do CFDs!

Commsuck does both for ASX CFDs but I can't find anyone for the US markets.

Regards
kam75
_____________________________
http://www.sharesmadeeasy.com


----------

